# diamond cutting wheels



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I usually post here when I have a question or a problem or just a "that's great" comment.

This time, it's a praise for a piece of gear I purchased a year or so ago: a Rotozip with diamond cutting wheel.

The wheel is pretty expensive and I wondered just how long it would last before I had to purchase a new one.

Over the past year, I used it to cut everything from steel to concrete and it's still going strong.

With trepidation, I keep using it, wondering when the wheel will break apart and hit my face shield, like so many Dremel cuttoff wheels have.

Yet, it is still cutting and I'd be lost now without it.


I'm sort of puzzled as to why it lasts so long.

I've got a wet tile cutter that requires water when cutting tiles, yet the Rotozip diamond cutter does not require water. 


Dave V.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I use diamond impregnated "Cut-Off" wheels in my Dremmel MotoTool. They are just a wee bit smaller in diameter and thinner than the usual stone(?) cut-off disks that break/shatter so easily. They work great for both cutting and grinding. I have managed to wear some of them out cutting glass and some alloys of stainless steel. The diamond grit is held on by a nickel plating and does eventually wear out.

I tried drilling a 1/8 inch hole in glass using a "shaping" bit of the diamond grit variety. It got just barely 1/32 of an inch into the glass and it quit advancing. A quick check of the bit revealed that the grit was all gone! I was not using water or any sort of lubricant. (I got another bit and started drilling again and learned that you cannot drill a hole in Tempered Glass! Kaboom! Lots of glass nuggets and no more window pane! My son was holding the other end of the car window and his legs "cast a shadow" in the otherwise uniform scattering of glass nuggets on the floor!)


----------

